# Vorschriften / Normen



## arena (28 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne mehr über die Vorschriften und Normen im Maschinenbau wissen. Könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich Informationen dazu finde ?

Bisher weiss ich nicht viel zu dem Thema. Ich weiss nur, dass es die Maschinenrichtlinie gibt und dass man auf einer Maschine ein CE-Zeichen anbringen muss.

- Doch was muss ich tun um das CE-Zeichen auf der Maschine anbringen zu dürfen ?
- Welche Vorschriften muss ich einhalten ?

Kennt ihr zu dem Thema gute Bücher, oder gibt es Vorträge dazu die ihr mir empfehlen könnt ?


Danke,
mfg arena


----------



## Tommi (28 Dezember 2010)

Heute nicht mehr, gute Nacht...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2010)

hier gibt es schon einiges an Link's, die helfen könnten http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=33983


----------



## Safety (29 Dezember 2010)

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2006:157:0024:0086EDF
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bundesrecht/gpsg/gesamt.pdf
http://www.vti-bochum.de/ms/reudenbach_auswahl.htm

Und einwenig Eigenwerbung:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=41173


----------



## Tommi (29 Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich weiß nicht, ob der schon dabei ist.

http://www.ibf.at/

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## arena (29 Dezember 2010)

Wo habt ihr euer Wissen zu dem Thema her ?
Seid ihr Ingenieure (oder ähnliches) und habt euer Wissen vom Studium ?

Glaubt ihr, dass mir die Berufsgenossenschaft hier vielleicht weiterhelfen kann ? Die müssten doch wissen wo man zu dem Thema am besten Schulungen besuchen kann, oder ?

(Danke nochmal für die Antworten und Links, sieht sehr gut aus)

Danke,
mfg arena


----------



## jabba (29 Dezember 2010)

Prinzipiell geht so etwas nicht von heute auf morgen.

Man braucht nach meiner Meinung eine fundierte Ausbildung, und das Verständnis für die Vorschriften. Aber alleine die grundausstattung an Vorschriften verschlingt einige €. So wäre zum Einstieg ein gutes Buch oder eine Schulung sinnvoll.

Ein paar Schulungen helfen da auf jeden Fall weiter.

Ich hab bisher Schulungen bei

Pilz : zertifizierter Maschinensicherheitsexperte 
Jocab: EN13849 wie von Safety vorgeschlagen
Phönix : Neue Maschinenrichlinie

Die Linkliste wird zur Zeit von mir überarbeitet, falls was benötigt kurz melden.


----------



## Safety (29 Dezember 2010)

Hallo, 
  Jabba hat vollkommen recht, man benötigt eine technische Ausbildung um die Angaben in den Normen zu verstehen. Meist benötigt man aus verschiedenen Bereichen Fachleute, Mechanik, Elektro, Hydraulik, Pneumatik usw., eine Maschine sicher zu gestalten gehört zur Konstruktion und in den meisten Fällen gibt es eben mehrere Konstrukteure.   
  Aber lass Dir nicht den Mut nehmen, es wäre gut wenn Du angeben könntest in welchen Bereich du Tätig bist.
  Zum Einstieg ist die Buchreihe vom VTI Verlag zu empfehlen, ist erschwinglich und Praxis orientiert.
  Wenn Du fragen hast kannst Du diese gerne stellen, wir werden versuche n Dir Tipps zugeben mehr kann man hier nicht machen.  
  Die Linkliste von Jabba enthält viele Dokumente die einem auch weiterhelfen können.
  Am besten ist es aber wenn Du nach einer auf Dein Produkt passende C-Norm suchst, da steht sehr viel drin von der Risikobeurteilung über die Technische Lösung bis hin zur Funktionsprüfung.


----------



## santero (27 Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Kennt jmd eine Norm die etwas über Farben für eine visualisierumg aussagt.z.b. Wenn ich den button motor ein drücke das.das. Dann grün ist und wenns aus ist grau so in der art.

Mfg


----------



## Nordischerjung (27 Januar 2011)

santero schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Kennt jmd eine Norm die etwas über Farben für eine visualisierumg aussagt.z.b. Wenn ich den button motor ein drücke das.das. Dann grün ist und wenns aus ist grau so in der art.
> 
> Mfg


Einmal die SUCHE benutzt und schwup
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=34259&highlight=farben+betrieb
Wieso ist das denn immer so schwer Wörter in das Suchfeld zu schreiben


----------



## marlob (27 Januar 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Einmal die SUCHE benutzt und schwup
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=34259&highlight=farben+betrieb
> Wieso ist das denn immer so schwer Wörter in das Suchfeld zu schreiben


Gucke dir die Rechtschreibung mal genau an, dann weisst du warum.
Und da haben eine ganze Menge Probleme mit und wundern sich dann das sie nichts finden.


santero schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Kennt jmd eine Norm die etwas über Farben für eine visualisierumg  aussagt.z.b. Wenn ich den button motor ein drücke das.das. Dann grün ist  und wenns aus ist grau so in der art.
> 
> Mfg


----------



## santero (27 Januar 2011)

Ich habe wurstfinger und schreibe von einem piseligen smartphone aus.sorry


----------



## Tommi (27 Januar 2011)

santero schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Kennt jmd eine Norm die etwas über Farben für eine visualisierumg aussagt.z.b. Wenn ich den button motor ein drücke das.das. Dann grün ist und wenns aus ist grau so in der art.
> 
> Mfg


 
Hallo,

ich habe heute diese Norm gefunden (VDI3850), ich habe die mal
bestellt, als wir das erste Mal WinCC eingesetzt haben.

Hast Du spezielle Fragen, die ich konkret nachlesen kann?

Zu beziehen über den Beuth-Verlag (as usual :wink.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## santero (28 Januar 2011)

Wenn du das machen würdesst wäre ne feine sache.Hab aber schon was  gefunden.Wenn die Firma sich damit nicht zufrieden gibt meld ich mich  noch ma.


aber trotzdem danke


----------

